# I support Tom Harding



## Noctosphere (Jan 15, 2018)

So, to set this, I'll start with the beginning
On July 2013, there was a tragedy in a small town in Quebec called Lac-Mégantic
A train carrying oil wagon derailled in the middle of the town, and about 15 of those wagon took fire
Result : 47 death and 5 disapearance (the main theory of those disappearance is that the fire was so intense that even the bones burned)
3 employees of MMA (Montreal Maine and Atlantic railway, the company who operated the train) are accused of dangerous driving of a train.
They are charged because, apparently, Tom Harding, one of those employee, didnt put enouggh break on those wagon. So the train fell down a cliff, without any driver on board, and exploded in the middle of Lac-Mégantic.
But the truth is darker, Tom Harding has nothing to do with this tragedy actually. He did exactly what he was trained for. The real blame should go to MMA administrator, it's them who told Tom Harding that it wasnt necessary to put more break. So Tom Harding did as he was told by his boss.

I still don't understand why hes blamed for this, and the company arent charged of anything
what do you think?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2018)

I'd have to see the whole story, not just what you include.

But from what I see here, it is one of those cases where the teacher didn't teach well enough and doesn't want to get fired so they blame the student for not doing what they weren't taught.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 15, 2018)

blujay said:


> I'd have to see the whole story, not just what you include.
> 
> But from what I see here, it is one of those cases where the teacher didn't teach well enough and doesn't want to get fired so they blame the student for not doing what they weren't taught.


basicly, yes, thats pretty much that


----------



## r1vver (Jan 15, 2018)

Hmm, I've checked en wiki article about it.

I bet materials of investigation are tens kilograms of papers and to make final decision you need to be able to read understand all of it.
Believe me, I have experience in it.

What i can see:
Tom Harding is engineer, not mindless proxy. And was not novice.
Engine which was pumping air brakes was known to him working no good.
Also it was error in brake test. His error.
Also as he told the taxi driver that he felt unsafe leaving a locomotive running while it was spitting oil and thick, black smoke.
So he was unsure, but make decision to left things as they are. If he stayed for night in loco...
Really looks like Negligence.

But what i really can not understand - why this very dangerous freight train was:
1. operated lone crew.
2. and it was ok (both for company rules and for state transport ministry (or how it's called in Canada)) who ok's such rules) to left it stay w/o human presence and control.
This is not just Negligence, it's idiotism. Some persons in company head and in state ministry need to be simply executed. And fired. In any order.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 19, 2018)

so... it just landed
Non-guilty


----------

